# Hot easy Tomato pie  rec.



## kadesma (Mar 30, 2006)

DH's cousin and I did a lot of swapping recipes today..Here is one he likes to do for a brunch or just a lite meal with a green salad and some ie tea.

Hot Tomato pie

1-(5-count) can biscuits
1-med onion chopped red or yellow
2-tea. veggie oil
2- large tomatoes, sliced thin, he used the smaller romas and put in about 5-6 of them he likes it thicker.
1-tea. chili powder
salt and pepper to taste
1/3-c. mayo
1/2-c. each shredded cheddar and mozzarella cheese
Press the biscuits into the bottom and sides of a greased 9 in. pie pan for the crust. Saute onion in the oil til tender. Layer the onions and tomatoe into the pie tin. Sprinkle with chili powder,salt and pepper. Combine mayo cheddar and mozzarella cheeses in bowl and mix well. Spread this over the top of the tomatoe and onions..Bake at 350 for 30-35 min..Let stand about 10 min then serve..
serves 6

kaesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 30, 2006)

A tomato pie - life doesn't get much better!!!!  Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 30, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> A tomato pie - life doesn't get much better!!!! Thanks for the recipe.


You're welcome Elf, glad you like I love tomatoes in any way..Good to see you. 

kadesma


----------



## QSis (Apr 26, 2006)

Oh, DEFINITELY!!!!  

Thanks, kadesma!

Lee


----------



## GB (Apr 26, 2006)

Oh wow this sounds so good!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 26, 2006)

QSis said:
			
		

> Oh, DEFINITELY!!!!
> 
> Thanks, kadesma!
> 
> Lee


Welcome QSis 
We're having some tomorrow for lunch


kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Apr 26, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Oh wow this sounds so good!


Thanks GB,
I could eat tomato pie at least every week

kadesma


----------



## Shunka (Apr 26, 2006)

Try mixing some ranch seasoning with the chili powder or just the ranch.  Takes it to another flavor level.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 27, 2006)

Shunka said:
			
		

> Try mixing some ranch seasoning with the chili powder or just the ranch. Takes it to another flavor level.


nice idea, thanks Shunka

kadesma


----------



## QSis (Oct 27, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> DH's cousin and I did a lot of swapping recipes today..Here is one he likes to do for a brunch or just a lite meal with a green salad and some ie tea.
> 
> Hot Tomato pie
> 
> ...


 
We made this tonight, with some homegrown slicing tomatoes (not Romas) that were formerly green. OH MY GOD!!!  It was spectacular!

You don't need to worry about the count of biscuits in the tube, either - we used a 10 count tube of Texas something biscuits and it was fine.

Something is wrong with the settings on my camera and I'm sorry the picture is so fuzzy - it does not do justice to this beautiful-looking and -tasting pie!

So easy, too!  Thank you, kadesma!

Lee


----------



## kadesma (Oct 27, 2006)

_Lee,_
_thank you so much for letting me know how you liked the recipe. And thank you for the picture  I never think to take a picture of things and this was such a nice surprise..The 10 count bisquits worked well then?  I think I'll try it myself instead of wasting extras'..Thanks again for being so thoughtful.._
_kadesma _


----------



## laura_holmes (Nov 1, 2006)

That food looks heavenly, thanks for sharing.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 1, 2006)

*Wow*

The picture sure makes a difference!  thanks for sharing both recipe and the photo. I just can't wait to make it now.  So kind to think of us.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 1, 2006)

laura_holmes said:
			
		

> That food looks heavenly, thanks for sharing.


You're welcome laura 

kadesma


----------



## SpiritWolf (Nov 1, 2006)

just a curious question from someone in Australia.  What are Biscuits in American lingo, Biscuits in Aussie lingo is equivilent to your "Cookies", we call them biscuits or Bikkies, so "What are Biscuits in American Lingo", I have noticed them in many recipies on here so far, Im just curious, thanks for any help that you can give me.  I love hearing and understanding all and everyones different understandings on all foods, and the different words  people have for different foods, its great that everyone is so different.  I love learning different words for things, thanks for any help.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 1, 2006)

SpiritWolf said:
			
		

> just a curious question from someone in Australia. What are Biscuits in American lingo, Biscuits in Aussie lingo is equivilent to your "Cookies", we call them biscuits or Bikkies, so "What are Biscuits in American Lingo", I have noticed them in many recipies on here so far, Im just curious, thanks for any help that you can give me. I love hearing and understanding all and everyones different understandings on all foods, and the different words people have for different foods, its great that everyone is so different. I love learning different words for things, thanks for any help.


Biscuits here are not sweet and the ones I used are made by Philsbury and come 5 or ten to a can. Not a metal tin, but a cardboard roll willed with the dough. You just unwrap it and pull the perforated dough apart and go from there. If you cannot get these a home made flour,salt,water, a fat such as crisco, butter, margarine, or milk biscuits cut with a cutter will work...Hope I've helped a little, we sometimes forget that things we take for granted are like a foreign language to others.
kadesma


----------

